# What opportunities are available in Australia with a UK degree?



## markyboy33 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am about to go into my honours year of a history degree in Glasgow UK. I am a UK and Australian citizen. I'm be heading back to live in Australia after I finish university. What opportunities are available to me in Australia with a degree from UK?
It doesn't have to be History, I would be willing to do anything with the degree.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

markyboy33 said:


> I am about to go into my honours year of a history degree in Glasgow UK. I am a UK and Australian citizen. I'm be heading back to live in Australia after I finish university. What opportunities are available to me in Australia with a degree from UK?
> It doesn't have to be History, I would be willing to do anything with the degree.


The question you should be asking yourself is, what do I want to do after I finish this degree? No one is going to hire you just because you have a degree. Those days are over. You need to figure out what you want to do and develop a reasonable plan for how you intend to achieve your goal.


----------



## markyboy33 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know that people don't hire just because I have a degree. The thing is when I originally went for it my reasoning and circumstances where slightly different, but now I'm in a situation where I've nearly finished it and want to return to Australia.

I just want to know what options might be available to me? 
Generally will a UK degree be recognised depending on the subject?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

markyboy33 said:


> I know that people don't hire just because I have a degree. The thing is when I originally went for it my reasoning and circumstances where slightly different, but now I'm in a situation where I've nearly finished it and want to return to Australia.
> 
> I just want to know what options might be available to me?
> Generally will a UK degree be recognised depending on the subject?


I would think the major that you studied in is what needs to be assessed and if it's recognized in Australia and not that it is just a UK degree. I don't know what is studied in a history major to know if it's recognized in Australia. A different comparison to say like engineering, nursing, etc. is a little bit easier to somewhat compare. Majority of the subject matter might be the same world wide. For example in the engineering field, math, chemistry, physics,etc.. are subject matters that are common. You can probably visit the website of one of the universities in Australia and look at the classes that a history major in Australia studies. Are some of the classes that you took the same? 

When you started pursuing this history degree, did you research what your options in careers that you could do with this degree after you graduate? Maybe have a conversation/discussion with one of your history professors or classmates what potential career paths there is for history majors besides history. You can get some ideas from them.

A quick search in the internet has this : Careers for History Majors


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess what you should do is work out if the subject you are taking the degree in will give you a job on the skills list.

Also take into account that in Australia companies ask for 'experience' in the job you are applying for......a lot of people are in that catch 22 situation (if I can't get a job then how can I get experience to be able to apply for a job!).

I'm not saying you wouldn't get a job without experience, but it will make the task more difficult.

Dolly


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

markyboy33 said:


> I know that people don't hire just because I have a degree. The thing is when I originally went for it my reasoning and circumstances where slightly different, but now I'm in a situation where I've nearly finished it and want to return to Australia.
> 
> I just want to know what options might be available to me?
> Generally will a UK degree be recognised depending on the subject?


Generally speaking, a UK degree is seen as being roughly equivalent to an Australian degree in most cases. However, employers tend to care less about where the degree is from and more about your most recent work experience. They also like to see degrees in relevant fields. For example, if you want to work in advertising, you would have a degree in advertising or marketing. Having a history degree, I'm not sure what your career options would be. You may feel it necessary to study for another qualification here to make yourself more marketable, depending on what you intend to do.

The job market here is really rough for recent graduates right now. And you would be competing with all of the recent grads from Aussie universities.


----------

